# Faun



## Guest

What is your favourite 'Afternoon of a faun'. Does anything beat Nuruyev?


----------



## Pugg

Tulse said:


> What is your favourite 'Afternoon of a faun'. Does anything beat Nuruyev?


Please do tell us.


----------



## Guest

What do you mean?


----------



## Pugg

Tulse said:


> What do you mean?


I don't know the piece and you seem to know it very well, so I am interested in that piece.


----------



## jegreenwood

I only know the Jerome Robbins version.

I don't think I can embed this excerpt.


----------



## Miserere nobis

[video=dailymotion;xbt5m4]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xbt5m4_pob-l-apres-midi-d-un-faune-nicolas_creation[/video]


----------



## Sissone

This short ballet tells a story about a faun,resting in a hot afternoon and watching a group of nymph coming in.One of them loses her veil.The faun grabs the veil and kissing and fondling it ,then slowly lies down on the veil.This is the story in short.
I heard the ballet had made a scandal after its premier.


----------



## Marsilius

Although Tulse headed the original post simply "Faun", the ballet of _that_ particular name - choreographed by Sidi Larbi Cherkaoui - was only premiered in 2009 so can't have involved Nureyev whom he mentions in his subsequent text. Zoe Anderson (_The ballet lover's companion_ [New Haven, 2015], p.92) refers to Cherkaoui's "Faun" as "a sensuous duet in a forest setting", so I guess that it could well be that one that Sissone is referring to above.

However, after using the heading "Faun", Tulse's longer text makes it clear that he's writing about "Afternoon of a faun". Surely - though we await his clarification - he's referring to Jerome Robins's 1953 ballet of that name? If that's the case, it featured in Carlos Acosta's farewell gala at Covent Garden in November 2015. That event was filmed and the DVD is reviewed here:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/Aug/Carmen_Acosta_OA1212D.htm


----------



## jegreenwood

Marsilius said:


> Although Tulse headed the original post simply "Faun", the ballet of _that_ particular name - choreographed by Sidi Larbi Cherkaoui - was only premiered in 2009 so can't have involved Nureyev whom he mentions in his subsequent text. Zoe Anderson (_The ballet lover's companion_ [New Haven, 2015], p.92) refers to Cherkaoui's "Faun" as "a sensuous duet in a forest setting", so I guess that it could well be that one that Sissone is referring to above.
> 
> However, after using the heading "Faun", Tulse's longer text makes it clear that he's writing about "Afternoon of a faun". Surely - though we await his clarification - he's referring to Jerome Robins's 1953 ballet of that name? If that's the case, it featured in Carlos Acosta's farewell gala at Covent Garden in November 2015. That event was filmed and the DVD is reviewed here:
> 
> http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2016/Aug/Carmen_Acosta_OA1212D.htm


My guess is Tulse was referring to this:






Here's a review of Nureyev performing it late in his career.


----------



## LezLee

Thought you were talking about this:


----------



## Guest

jegreenwood said:


> My guess is Tulse was referring to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a review of Nureyev performing it late in his career.


Yeah this one.

Sorry for the confusion, I hadn't heard of the later 'Faun'.


----------

